# Looking for a breeder in the Midwest or Ontario



## PonyPower (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I am looking for a good reputable breeder in the Midwest or Ontario. Temperament and health are the most important considerations for us. We live outside of St Louis but have lived in Michigan and are from southern Ontario, so would be willing to consider breeders in both regions (easy for us to visit). We would be willing to look within a 12 hour drive of St Louis or in southern Ontario or Ottawa region.

I never competed with our previous dogs due to the demands of riding and showing horses, but am no longer competing in horse shows and would love to participate in rally, obedience, agility and possibly herding with the new pup. We live in a great area for dog activities and Purina Farms is only about 20 minutes from our farm.

We take our dogs everywhere with us so that is why temperament is so important. Our ideal breeder would choose a puppy to suit us, not allow people to choose their pup on a first come, first served basis. 

Perfect timing for us would be a pup ready to go this fall or winter. From reading this board, it appears some breeders we should contact/visit are:
Carmspack
Wildhaus
Webberhaus
Alta Tolhaus
Carissima

Thank you in advance for your help. Please feel free to PM me as well.

Tracey


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a ton of breeders out there not on this board. Tons!

I like the Wildhaus dogs. Met a few of them. I hear good things about Weberhaus. There are three IPO clubs in St. Louis. Why don't you go watch come dogs and find the dogs you like. Then pick a breeder from there.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Besides what is listed.. Here's a couple more you could look into.. 

http://www.traumwolfen.com

http://altebaumkennel.com


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Check out Sapphire Shepherds in Montanan


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have an almost 7 month working line pup from Bill Kulla in Illinois, Boy is the sire. I can't say enough great things about Bill and Jen, they know their dogs and I trust them wholeheartedly. My pup has everything I was looking for, great balanced drives, awesome with kids, affectionate and calm in the house. He is a total pleaser and I feel confident as does our trainer that he can excel at any sport really, he also has a great nose. Just thought I should add one more to your list . Good luck!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It also depends on whether you are looking for American showlines, West German Showlines, or Working lines. 

My favorite breeder to recommend is Tidmores Rising Star http://gsdnet.org/

She is in McAlester, OK, about 6 hours from the St Louis area. I like this breeder mainly because I know her personally. She is a personal friend and of all the breeders I have dealt with in the past, I would say she is the most honest.

My current competition dog, Mayhem, is a Tidmore dog and I would say the healthiest GSD I have ever had.

You can link to her fb page from her website. Her Honey was just confirmed pregnant by Alta-Tollhgaus Bono (Nikon).


Another endorsement:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/508457-tidmores-rising-star-review.html


----------



## PonyPower (Aug 11, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for their recommendations. I will sit down and go over all of the breeders listed. 

I attended an agility trial a couple of weeks ago and introduced myself to the GSD owners and spoke to them about their dogs. I will contact the 2 local IPO clubs to see if we can go and watch a practice. 

I really don't have a preference regarding show line vs working line. Our first GSD was a mix of show line and working lines and she was amazing. Great temperament, super confident, lots of toy drive but a great off switch that made her wonderful to live with. She lived to 11 years, never had any health issues not even a little bit of stiffness in her joints, up until the time she died of hemangiosarcoma.

Our current girl, a rescue so no idea of breeding and who sadly has only a matter of weeks left with us due to hemangiosarcoma, is very smart, trainable and a real lovebug but is also very timid and easily distracted (despite an incredible amount of socialization, classes, etc..) Doing trials would not have enjoyable for her, so we decided to just keep working on our training at home. 

Please forgive incorrect terminology used but to sum up, we are looking for a confident, outgoing pup with a work ethic (this is a term we use with horses) but will have an off switch once they reach maturity.

Thank you again, everyone! I will keep you posted on our search.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It sounds as if hemangiosarcoma has been a frequent visitor to you.  I have only lost one GSD to this in 30 years. It is awful and you have my heartfelt sympathy. 

Another breeder you might look at is Whirling Thunder in Pittsburg Kansas. They do mix some showlines and working lines. I know several Whirling Thunder dogs from agility. 

German showlines lines is also a happy medium. 

GENERALLY----- American showlines have a bit less drive than German showlines who have a bit less drive than working lines. This is not always true. 

My American showline, Kayos, has excellent work ethic. My German showline, Havoc, has been called a working dog in a show coat. Mayhem is also German showline, her work ethic is good but she tends to be more independent. Much depends on the individual dogs within the litter.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've talked to and know people with dogs from each of those breeders who are happy with them in all venues, you really can't go wrong  I'd contact each breeder and see how you feel after speaking to them

I've met a Carmspack dog and he's stunning and ready to work that's for sure, he's awesome :wub:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog is a show line girl, and I've been very happy with her temperament and work ethic. I'll send you a PM with specifics, but on a general level, I'd recommend you look at the Minneapolis-St. Paul and Wisconsin breed clubs if you are good with show lines.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello fellow horse person switching to dogs! Good luck on getting your pup!


----------

